# Catfish???



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Me and a few friends are heading down Saturday afternoon for some catfishing anyone got any tips or locations to try. I know the flats and blues should be turning on by now. also looking for boat rentals or places to you can get to by foot. Any info would be helpful. thank you


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

What area?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dillon Friend said:


> What area?


 Yes , we need to know where you want to go,,,


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Yes , we need to know where you want to go,,,


Turn him on to your spot Daveo...


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Anywhere from wheeling down maybe a little past Marietta dont know only been down there once years ago


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

DShaw1989 said:


> Anywhere from wheeling down maybe a little past Marietta dont know only been down there once years ago


New Martinsville has pretty good fishing piers right by the dam


----------

